# Vintage Blancpain Diver



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi..

I am looking to buy a Vintage Blancpain diver. Any for sale here?? I saw one for sale in the sales section. But I am a newbie and cannot post there. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.

Kai

Singapore


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

The seller is :

gregory

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48544&view=&hl=blancpain&fromsearch=1

Thanks for all the help.

My email is: [email protected] (I studied in Sheffield, UK for my medical degree)

Kai in Singapore


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Kai said:


> The seller is :
> 
> gregory
> 
> ...


So you are just interested in picking up the watch for sale rather than taking part in discussions with people interested in watches? - Not really what we are looking for here - Buying & selling is just a part of the whole watch thing hence the rules about reaching 50 posts before you can post in the sales forum or use the pm system - All just my opinion of course & if you are lucky enough to find gregory is still trying to sell the Blacpain then good luck to you (both)

Paul


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

I am interested in watches definitely..... and I am willing to participate in their discussions.. I have a small modest collection myself... I saw gregory's advert and I am interested in purchasing the watch... since it is available....

Sorry to come across as rude or anti-social....

Kai in Singapore


----------

